# Kawasaki updated there home page (2012 Brute).



## coolinthewoods (Jan 2, 2010)

The new Brute is there and in my personal opinion, I think its ugly. Lots of new updates including "more power". new seat, new cluster, clutching, and so on. check it out. www.kawasaki.com


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Yeah im not sure I like the front end... Maybe with a RDC Lift and some Laws it would look better.
*


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't like the new look but the head lights remind me of the trex


----------



## coolinthewoods (Jan 2, 2010)

Also 40# heavier. So the extra power is a wash.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Where's the extra power coming from? I looked at the sight and everything looked the same


----------



## coolinthewoods (Jan 2, 2010)

Check under the Details and features tab under the picture. New heads and camshaft grinds. check it out.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I guess im on my own on this, im diggin the new brute, so much i may end up trading my '10 in


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

The rims are kinda interesting. I'm not sure I like the new look but I didn't like the new teryx either until I saw one in person.


----------



## coolinthewoods (Jan 2, 2010)

Rims are way better then the retro Honda rims on the 2011.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

The metallic tungsten gray doesn't look too bad with the upgraded rims. It also has EPS. If I were in the market for a new quad, I'd consider it.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I think with a nice lift and some 29.5s or bigger it would look good.


----------



## jgonie (Jan 28, 2010)

i see the 4wd is all the same still, i like the new guage cluster but i was really wanting a pushbuttom electric 4wd, but im still really liking it, remember the older brutes dont look tha great from kawi's pics with little tires in my opinion, needs lift and laws, bigger rad it says to


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i will have to say man i love my 08....tells me right there if i were to get rid of mine i wouldnt be sticking to kawi.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Looks good except for the grill


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

With that stupid front storage compartment, gonna be pointless after relocating the radiator, and putting snorkels on it... and why did they do away with the double head lights? no more LED "parking" lights....


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I Like it! The funny thing is thats the same pic they had a the dealer show a while back in the prototype pics. There were about 10 or so pics of futuristic models...lol. I'm sorry but the base model is $9299. NOT HARDLY! I better get a LOT and mean LOT more power than that for that price....Crap $10,000 for the PS model. I'm sorry, I Like it but their prices are nutz. The 08's MSRP was only $7799. I guess I would be getting a Can-Am for that price....Rotax me some power...lol.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah id have to agree with bootlegger on it all but the looks lol. sorry boot but man u have bad taste on looks lol jk everyone has their opinions but im sure we all agree this price jus stopped the brute from being the "best bang for the buck" out there


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I like it....not sure if I love it just yet. The price killed it for me...I just can't believe there asking that much for that....WOW!!!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i guess i have bad taste cause everytime i look at it i wanna :aargh4: at kawi for designing a horrible bike....man i like the popo850 more and more but the good thing is i dont ahve to do alot of :thinking: for my next bike hahahaha


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

For that price....all I can think is Outlander 800R.


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

I'd rock it, but I'm not buying another atv. When the time comes, it'll be time for a utv!

Brenton


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

new display. i like it.









got a new side cover and you can see the revised rear seal on this model


----------



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

i wonder what they mean by idealised exhaust pipe length.


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

I can't wait to find out if we can install the revised new rear seal setup in our current Brutes!!! I'd also like to maybe try installing that new dash, its cool...


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

probably means equal length headers.

I actually like it some itll have to grow on me some but with 29.5 and snorks itll be good. I was fond of the dual headlights myself.

i think it will be a good bit faster than the previous models they upped the comp. ratio to 9.3:1 up from 8.8:1 and if the new cam grind is any good at all then it should pick up a few HP their. Im gonna say itll probably run close to hi comp with web 150i cams in a older model. Thats just a guess tho.

I like the new display but hate the orange backlight of it. That would be first mod is to change it over to white.


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

absolutely do not like the new front end! but i am diggin the new dash! just might have to put that on mine!!


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

phreebsd said:


>


Honestly when I first saw it I wanted to :crying: but after checking out this action shot......it looks fairly decent. Like others said, lift it and slap some 29.5 nators on there and it should look pretty good. Although im kinda disappointed that they when to a single light. Hopefully itll be HID ready.

Is anyone decent at photoshop? maybe crop in some laws or backs to give us an idea of what it might look like.


----------



## mike parish (Feb 4, 2009)

you guys kill me with this power steering krap,yea its nice if your a chic but come on guys if your half a man the bars are there for a man to handle.lol


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

mike parish said:


> you guys kill me with this power steering krap,yea its nice if your a chic but come on guys if your half a man the bars are there for a man to handle.lol


Have you ever spent all day on one with power steering? You don't really notice the PS when you're just riding on even trails. The biggest benefit IMO is the anti-kickback function it provides.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I kinda like it but I dont like the front end or the price tag. Isnt it almost 100 lbs. heaver than the early models? I like the new stock rims. A lot better than any onther stockers I've seen on Kawi.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ i liked the cake pans. im still not in love with that front end. 

as said, that storage area is useless when you rack the radiator.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I hate to say it but my next bike will be a can am haha that look just isn't for me but ill have my bike now for a long long time haha there all to expensive


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

DRZfour00 said:


> I can't wait to find out if we can install the revised new rear seal setup in our current Brutes!!!


I'm pretty sure you can change to the new seal but it will most likely require a drive shaft change and a bearing replacement just like those guys with the prototype did.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

when i first saw it i thought it was ugly but like the new teryx i think it will grow on everyone, i think it would look great with some wheels and tires, i thought my brute was a little sad looking on stock wheels and tires too.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

-1 for the bump in the center of the nose reminds me of the mule... which I think is ugly.

+1 for the rims though, I like.

+1 for the display too

+1 for the EPS option if thats your thing (mine next one will probably have it)


----------



## Babybrute86 (Nov 16, 2010)

just got to take some time to grow on everyone.......... not to sure if that price will grow on me though.....might have to make a switch to Can Am


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I just think they didn't offer enough for the Price Increase...not even close. Maybe if it was a stock 840...lol.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Just in case someone is too lazy to read.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Who cares what it looks like, we'd have the ugly bike that can go anywhere haha. I like it. Hopefully they fixed other probs they had with the other brutes and didnt superimpose them on this new atv. Put some snorks and bigger tires and lift and Im game hehe. Wheels and gauge is sweet. I'd rather have a teryx instead of payin for an atv at that price.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

remember that is msrp you can take $1000 or so of of msrp when you go to buy one


----------



## coolinthewoods (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah but that 40# will still be there.


----------



## Tinker (Feb 4, 2009)

I think they did address some of the concerns many of us had. 

storage compartment
removable side panel
more power
heavier belt
new rear seal
EPS
but in typical japanese corporate style they fix things slowly one step at a time on their way to perfection


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

The more I look at it, the better I like it ....I guess it's growing on me


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Coolwizard said:


> The more I look at it, the better I like it ....I guess it's growing on me


I was like that with the 08s + but it grew on me...and I think this new one is also growing on me...lol Not crazy about the color choice though.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not real wild about the color choices either. I wonder how soon dealers will have them in stock? I'd like to see them in person.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

wonder if it'll have a better fuel pump?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

As I read about the fuel pumps, about 10% of the problems were design poblems but the rest were from garbage getting in the tank. We have to do a better job of protecting that. Even the intake vent, it and the diff vents run to the pod, and if you go over the bars or cram stuff under the plastics you will get stuff into those. Realy have to find a good-looking way to piggy-back those up to the top of the snorkles for those that go that deep. Shouldn't that hard.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

im starting too like the new brute as well


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Tinker said:


> I think they did address some of the concerns many of us had.
> 
> storage compartment
> removable side panel
> ...


The side panel is exactly the same... same 50 bolts that you have to take off to get it off...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

OK SO... Who's gonna do it. Who's grabbing one and moddin it out!?!?!?!

Who will be the first 2012 w/ MIMB Snorks?!?!!? lol


----------



## coolinthewoods (Jan 2, 2010)

Who's going to be the first to void there warranty on a year one model? :lol:


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Also sounds like they fixed some problems with the front suspension. I've seen too many brutes with holes wallowed out in the tabs where the upper a-arms mount. 

Problem is kawi gave up there best selling point, power with a cheaper price.


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

yea kinda pricey for same howrsepower.. was hoping for a bigger engine.. but as far as looks goes i like it .. front looks like a teryx but i like those too.. may not spend that much on a brute though


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I like it. Don't like the new price though.....And WTH with the center storage department ? They should have made it a radiator cap access !!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

monsterbrute750 said:


> I like it. Don't like the new price though.....And WTH with the center storage department ? They should have made it a radiator cap access !!!


A Hole saw can solve that! :rockn:


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

They should have the storage compartment in the back rack


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

drtj said:


> They should have the storage compartment in the back rack


:agreed: and deep enough for drinks and ice to fit in it.. LOL :flames:


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Im digging the new look, just wish they stuffed a bigger engine in there. The blue/grey looks sweet, not sure about the other colors.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> A Hole saw can solve that! :rockn:


Was thinking that myself....hehe:agreed:


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

I think if the upgrades to to the motor , suspension, & power steering had come out on the '08 model it would have put the Brute at the front of the pack.... it's been a long time coming. All in all though I still think the Brute is one of the best bikes around and these changes makes it even better. As for the price... that's the inflation for you.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Stogi said:


> I think if the upgrades to to the motor , suspension, & power steering had come out on the '08 model it would have put the Brute at the front of the pack.... it's been a long time coming. All in all though I still think the Brute is one of the best bikes around and these changes makes it even better. As for the price... that's the inflation for you.


 
I agree. Pound for pound, probably the best value out there especialy now that they have addressed some of the issues like the seals,suspension, electrical, framing, cooling and clutching.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

I like that it shows the engine temp and oil pressure now instead of having to add gauges


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

jrfonte said:


> I like that it shows the engine temp and oil pressure now instead of having to add gauges


I don't think it shows the actual engine temp and oil pressure... it's only lights... just like they are now...


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Power steering....interesting!


----------



## BadBadBrute (Mar 25, 2010)

It looks like the Tyrex which I think looks gay and the paint looks a Grizzly which is a Yammy..........gay. Price....well......need I say more? I'll stick with the ol 08


----------



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm not impressed I don't like the new styling, or the wheels or the price most definitely. The only good thing about it is the new designed powerplant but, why didn't they just step up to can am's level & go with intergrated snorkel system & mount the rad in a custom housing up top on the front?? oh well nice try but, i'll stick with my apg advantage camouflage 2010 & my snow hardwoods camouflage 785cc 06


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

extreme lifted





even rollin monsters on diesels.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

maybe its just the pic but, the front end looks like its stuffed back more under the fender than normal.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i like the new dash and thats about it, i wonder if it will plug in to the older models?


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

If you notice the battery has been relocated to the back, no longer under the seat.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Phreedsd, can we talk you into going down to the dealership with a HD video camera and doing a full walkaround?...hehe...that would be so great...


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes! Definetly need pics of the front end.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's some pics from...well..a friend on another site.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> Here's some pics from...well..a friend on another site.


MAN THAT IS UGLY!!!


----------



## racinjason (Dec 15, 2009)

saw a green one at my local dealer today parked out front. I didnt even pull in, I hope the new look grows on me.

I still like the first trex better myself, lookswise


----------



## WoodDuck (Jul 18, 2010)

Anyone heard if the EPS system can be fitted onto an older model? After riding a friends ATV with power steering, I can say that it soaks up a LOT of the steering feedback on rough trails. I would like to upgrade to EPS, but don't wanna buy a whole new machine just to get it. Any ideas?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

byrd said:


> MAN THAT IS UGLY!!!


 Thats why i just bought the 2011 that thing is funky lookin:bigeyes:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah that bubble nose is just down right ugly.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

who in their right mind would design something that looked that like. I mean, straight on from the front and that thing might blind you from sheer ugliness!


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

*2012 Brute*





 
Thought I would post it up, I dont know if I like the head lights


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Definitely needs a big brush guard or bumper to make the front look decent


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

ThaMule said:


> who in their right mind would design something that looked that like. I mean, straight on from the front and that thing might blind you from sheer ugliness!


:rockn: uke::yikes:


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

can't wait to see some testing on thhis machine.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i dont like the way they look... kinda like a teryx front end..


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

^ Agreed it looks good on the Teryx but I dont know about the Brute, The power steering will be nice with 29.5 and up in the mud!


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

new headlights = FAIL :no:


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

more powergood power steering, more to break....and the front looks like an AGRO. can am for me next time round , sorry


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

If you look at the 23sec marker it looks like they changed the way the axle mates to the diff. Maybe different style of seal or something?


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

that front end :thinking: what were they thinking?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i dont really like the teryx front ends like that either. i like the early teryx front ends... lol i think they are competing with hondas big red utv for the ugly contest.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Agreed^^ Those new headlights are fugly!!


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

I know somebody that just got one and apparently they changed a bunch of stuff and getting the airbox snorkeled is going to be a B! Me and a bud are goin by to take a look at it tomorrow.


----------

